

Top Ten Signs You May Be Charging Too Little - german
http://freelanceswitch.com/humour/top-ten-signs-you-may-be-charging-too-little/

======
mynameishere
...they let you telecommute from 10000 miles away.

------
brlewis
Number 1 might just be due to the falling dollar.

